# Sony VPL-HW30ES vs Panasonic PT-AE8000/6000?



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have a choice between either of these two projectors, but where I live I can't find anywhere to demo the Sony. Any suggestions or feedback as to how these two stack up?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not had a chance to see a Sony, but I can vouch for the Panny. I have the AE-7000, and I could not be happier with the features and picture. Only thing I wish it did better was 3D, but it appears they addressed that with the 8000.....


----------

